# Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie



## tayler_spin (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
wollte mir eine rute für die gummifischangelei zulegen. War im angelladen, wo mir die beiden genannten ruten empfohlen wurden. Sie liegen beide in meinem preisrahmen und habe auch beide ausführlich begrabbeln dürfen.
Wollt nur mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung mit einer der ruten hat? Beide haben eine zeimlich steife aktion, wobei mir die forcemaster noch etwas straffer vorkam. Gut hat mir an ihr auch die idee mit dem rollenhalter gefallen, man kann den daumen direkt auf den blank legen. Sie ist auch noch etwas billiger, was aber nicht so sehr ins gewicht fällt.
 Rein optisch hat mir die beastmaster aber eher zugesagt. Wie sieht es den mit der qualität mit den shimano ruten in diesem preissegment aus, hatte vorher noch  nie eine shimano.

Danke schonmal für eure antworten!

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## Wander-Zander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Hi tayler_spin,
ich kenne mich zwar nicht so wirklich mit Spinnruten aus, hab aber einen Tipp von einem Bekannten bekommen der mir gleichzeitig noch ein kleines Video gezeigt hat. Es handelt sich um die "DAM - NanoFlex".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t53DqViXVc

Hab mir die Angel gekauft und muss sagen das die mir sehr gut gefällt. Für 75€ eine fast unkaputtbare Spinnrute mit einer Aktion die für meine Verhältnisse mehr als ausreichend ist.
Ich hoffe das es dir weiterhilft.
Gruß, Wander-Zander


----------



## tayler_spin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



Wander-Zander schrieb:


> Hi tayler_spin,
> ich kenne mich zwar nicht so wirklich mit Spinnruten aus, hab aber einen Tipp von einem Bekannten bekommen der mir gleichzeitig noch ein kleines Video gezeigt hat. Es handelt sich um die "DAM - NanoFlex".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t53DqViXVc
> ...



Die hab ich auch schonmal im netz gefunden. Wie ist denn die aktion der rute? Ist sie für die gummifischerei geeignet? Welche version der rute hast du denn?
Es gibt glaube ich auch eine pike-version mit einem wg von 40-80g, denke wenn würde die in frage kommen

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## Wander-Zander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Ich hab die 2.70cm 30-60g Pike Spin, die Aktion ist hart und Präzise. Ich nutze die Angel hauptsächlich zum Zanderangeln an der Ijssel.


----------



## tayler_spin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Hat denn keiner erfahrung mit den ruten?#c


----------



## xxxtside (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



tayler_spin schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wollte mir eine rute für die gummifischangelei zulegen. War im angelladen, wo mir die beiden genannten ruten empfohlen wurden. Sie liegen beide in meinem preisrahmen und habe auch beide ausführlich begrabbeln dürfen.
> Wollt nur mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung mit einer der ruten hat? Beide haben eine zeimlich steife aktion, wobei mir die forcemaster noch etwas straffer vorkam. Gut hat mir an ihr auch die idee mit dem rollenhalter gefallen, man kann den daumen direkt auf den blank legen. Sie ist auch noch etwas billiger, was aber nicht so sehr ins gewicht fällt.
> Rein optisch hat mir die beastmaster aber eher zugesagt. Wie sieht es den mit der qualität mit den shimano ruten in diesem preissegment aus, hatte vorher noch nie eine shimano.
> ...


 
gummifischangelei ist nen weit dehnbarer begriff - auf welchen fisch hast du es abgesehen!? zander, hecht, wels!?

welche größen an gummifischen fischt du? 

see, fluss, kanal? 

welche jigkopfgewichte?

mort manie bzw dead bait ruten sind eigentlich zum angeln mit toten köderfisch am system gedacht, daher der straffe blank - funzt aber auch wunderbar zum schweren gummiangeln.

beastmaster mort manie ist eigentlich eine schwere hechtrute mit der man auch 23er gummifische werfen und führen kann zum bsp im bodden.

der blank ist gut mir gefällt aber der miese kork / rollenhalter nicht. ist halt geschmackssache


----------



## tayler_spin (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



eastside schrieb:


> gummifischangelei ist nen weit dehnbarer begriff - auf welchen fisch hast du es abgesehen!? zander, hecht, wels!?
> 
> welche größen an gummifischen fischt du?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
fische hauptsächlich im rhein, weshalb auch öfters mal schwerere bleiköpfe zum einsatz kommen. Habe hierfür im moment eine spinnrute mit einem wg von 20 - 60 g in gebrauch. Die ist damit natürlich hoffnungslos überfordert. 

Die größe der gummifische ca. 12 - max. 20 cm, wohl aber eher unter 20 cm. Die bleigewichte variieren ebenfals, von 
14 g - max 30 g, je nach strömung.

Wollte halt gerne eine rute die diesen bereich abdeckt, d.h. ich kann mit ihr kleinere und leichtere gummifische, genauso wie größere gut führen. 
Gerade die forcemaster ist ja relativ günstig, die beastmaster wäre preislich gerade noch so im rahmen, muss als student etwas aufs geld achten:c
Das mit dem rollenhalter/kork ist mir auch aufgefallen, könnte ich aber verkraften, den blank fand ich klasse, schön straff und super leicht.

Könntest du mir vielleicht auch andere, vergleichbare ruten in diesem preisrahmen empfehlen?

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## xxxtside (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

in diesem preisrahmen wird es schwer etwas brauchbares zu finden! 

bei der ködergröße und den gewichten macht die beastmaster schon sinn. wenn du dich mit dem rollenhalter arrangieren kannst, dann greif zu.


----------



## tayler_spin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



eastside schrieb:


> in diesem preisrahmen wird es schwer etwas brauchbares zu finden!
> 
> bei der ködergröße und den gewichten macht die beastmaster schon sinn. wenn du dich mit dem rollenhalter arrangieren kannst, dann greif zu.



Hast recht, werde auch zugreifen. Hab in dem preisrahmen auch nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Werde sie mir in den nächsten 
2-3 wochen holen. Mal sehen, freu mich schon:q

Gruß 
Philippe


----------



## Skyfire (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

@tayler_spin
was machen deine Erfahrungen mit der Beastmaster??
Bist du zufrieden??
Ich habe mir mitte Oktober die Forcemaster geholt zum Köfi angeln.


----------



## Buxte (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Bin durch den Test in der Angelwoche auch nochmal auf die Forcemaster Mort Manie gestossen.
Hatte gelesen das die noch etwas härter als die Beastmaster sein soll,  jemand da Erfahrung?
Hatte die FM auch für das schwere Gufiangeln am Haupstrom und in den Kehrströmungen gedacht, als Ködergewicht ab 50g...
Mir ist klar das das keine High End Rute ist, aber wie einige mal beschrieben scheint das ne gute Rute zum Jiggen zu sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Zur Forcemaster MortManie kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Ich fische seit längerem die Beastmaster MortManie 3,00m, 50-100g zum Spinfischen mit großen Gummifischen. 
Ich finde die Rute klasse, sie ist schön leicht hat aber auf der anderen Seite einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Sie ist sehr Kopflastig.


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Sie ist sehr Kopflastig.



Das kann man ja beheben #6


----------



## Buxte (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Das kann man ja beheben #6



Dann ist sie aber nicht mehr schön leicht#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Das kann man ja beheben #6



Da hast Du wohl recht. 
Bloß entnehme ich deiner pauschalen Antwort das Du selber keine MortManie hast. 
Denn um die Rute, zumindest die 3,00m Beastmaster 50-100g, selbst in Verbindung mit einer Slammer360 "auszuwuchten" bedarf es schon ordentlich Gewicht am Ende. Und ob das dann noch einigermaßen gut ausschaut oder gar sinnvoll ist.....


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Hat jemand die beastmaster MM ausführlicher gefischt? ich stehe noch vor der entscheidung ob ich sie mir hole oder nicht. Fische aber auch viel neben Hecht auf Zander und möchte da nciht immer die rute wechseln. gufis fische ich meist so um die 15 cm - Köpfe zwischen 10 und 20g. wie ist die spitzenaktion bei dieser rute? 
meine aktuelle rute ist mir zu weich, da kommen die anschläge oft nicht richtig durch. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der beastmaster beim Zanderfischen und talsperren aber auch in Strömen? danke für jede info #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Hat jemand die beastmaster MM ausführlicher gefischt?



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber liest Du auch die Beiträge die hier schon geschrieben wurden? 

Wie ich schon schrieb fische seit seit längerem eine MM Beastmaster in 3,00m. Ich fische dabei Gufis bis 15cm und Bleiköpfe bis ca. 28g. Es kommen aber auch größere Wobbler zum Einsatz. Da die Rute ziemlich steif ist lassen sich die Köder ordentlich rausfeueren und Du brauchst auch keine Sorge haben das der Anhieb nicht durch käme. 
Die Rute ist zwar sehr leicht aber dadurch und durch die Länge ist die Rute auch sehr Kopflastig.


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

doch doch habe ich gelesen  
dachte nur dass vielleicht noch ein paar efahrungsberichte hinzu kommen, da der treat ja schon etwas älter ist. 
hast du denn erfahrungen beim zanderfischen mit der rute gemacht? viele fehlbisse oder aussteiger?


----------



## volkerm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Hallo Stuffel,

aus den genannten Gründen fische ich die Beastmaster xh in 8 Fuß.
Die 10 Füsse sind bei dieser Fischerei auf Dauer einfach ermüdend.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Ob Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger ursächlich etwas mit der verwendeten Rute zu tun haben mag mal dahin gestellt sein. Ob es mit einer anderen Rute mehr oder weniger gewesen wären kann ich nicht beurteilen da es mir leider nicht möglich ist mit zwei Ruten gleichzeitig zu fischen und dabei den selben Fisch zum Anbiss zu verleiten.

@ Volker,
naja bis jetzt geht es und ich bin am Wasser noch nicht vor Schwäche zusammen gebrochen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Eine harte Rute in Verbindung mit geflochtener Schnur kann dazu führen (so sehe ich das), dass manche Fische durch die geringe Federwirkung eher aussteigen (ausschlitzen oder ähnliches). Wenn man vorher eine andere Rute gefischt hat, kann man auf Dauer ja einen Trend feststellen im Vergleich zur anderen Rute. Ich habe eine steifere Rute als Alternative zu meiner bevorzugten Spinnrute, die ich leider nicht lange fischen kann, da sie einfach zu ermüdend ist. Und da konnte ich bspw einen Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## paule79 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Hi,
ich überlege mir zu meiner Greys 20-50g Wg noch eine Rute für größere Gummis,Wobbler zu holen.
Wie sieht es da mit der Beastmaster MM in 2,7m aus?

Das die Rute für Gummis bis 23cm geeignet ist habe ich des öfteren schon gelesen,aber wie sieht es mit Wobblern in der Größenordnung des Savage Gear 4 Play Liplures in 19cm aus.

Ich frage nach dieser Rute,da es Sie für um die 90€ gibt,also viel teurer sollte es nicht werden.
Ci@o


----------



## jayco (22. September 2013)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Fischt hier vielleicht auch einer die Forcemaster Mort Manie 50-100g? Die soll ja noch straffer sein.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. September 2013)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster/Forcemaster Mort Manie*

Ich fische die Force Master Morte Manie. Ich finde sie sehr schön Straff. Die, die ich habe, ist mit 50-100 gramm Wg angegeben, aber sie schleudert aber auch schon Locker und Weit ab 25 Gramm. Du spürst am Grund jeden kontakt. Sie sehr schön führig. Für meinen Geschmack könnte aber der hintere Griff ruhig Zehn Zentimeter kürzer ausfallen. Aber ansonsten eine klare Emphehlung für die Morte Manie. Die ist zwar eigentlich für das Angeln mit dem Toten Köderfisch am System gedacht, aber ich denke das das Angeln mit dem Gufi im Prinzip das gleiche .  :m


----------

